
Strategic video game improves critical cognitive skills in older adults - kqr2
http://www.physorg.com/news148193174.html
======
mapleoin
phew... Now I can code happily all day knowing that 30 years from now I'll...
play video games! I thought those days were lost to me. Turns out there's a
time for everything.

